# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Ingeniero Agrónomo (Asesor) - Especialista en Higos

## joseluis87_

Estamos buscando un Ingeniero Agronomo con especialidad en Higos, para brindar asesoria en el cultivo de higos en la ciudad de Huaral. La idea es realizar una revision integral de 1000 plantas, cada 3 meses. 
Los interesados enviar un correo a joseluis87_@hotmail.com 
saludos, 
jose luis torresTemas similares: ING.AGRÓNOMO, ESPECIALISTA EN COMERCIO INTERNACIONAL. Ingeniero Agrónomo Piura, Ing. Agrónomo-Especialista en Comercio Exterior. Ingeniero Agrónomo - Oferta Laboral

----------

